# Installer Gnome sur X11 (d'apple)



## Simon T. (26 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous !

Je voulais installé gnome pour avoir une interface plus jolie quand j'utilise des programmes sous x11. Et j'ai pas réussi   
J'ai installé bundle-gnome avec fink, ensuite dans mon fichier ~/.xinitrc, j'ai remplacé exec quartz-wm par exec /sw/bin/gnome-session. Mais quand je lance x11, j'ai bien la fenetre de lancement de gnome, suivie par contre d'un message d'erreur me disant que gnome-settings-daemon n'a pas pu être lancé. Et avec ça rien ne fonctionne.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que je dois faire, et si c'est possible de faire fonctionner gnome avec le x11 d'apple ?

Merci!!

Simon


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Décembre 2004)

as tu toujours un source /sw/bin/init.sh ?


----------



## Simon T. (27 Décembre 2004)

Merci de ta réponse!

Oui, dans le fichier .bashrc

Je ne l'ai pas dans le fichier .xinitrc, mais je ne crois pas que cela soit nécessaire (peut-être que je me trompe) d'autant plus que je donne le chemin quand je mets exec /sw/bin/gnome-session.

a+
Simon


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Décembre 2004)

je suis sûr que ça marche car je l'ai installé il y a plus d'un an (et supprimé ensuite), as tu essayé 
exec /sw/bin/gnome-session-real


----------



## Simon T. (28 Décembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup de ton aide, ça marche !!
Il fallait effectivement rajouter dans .xinitrc un source /sw/bin/init.sh


----------



## Sarga (14 Janvier 2005)

Question betes, tu as installé quoi exactement ?

 j'ai mis Gnome-base, gnome-session et gnome-desktop et pourtant je plante toujours au démarrage, sur une erreur semblable à la tienne :/

 Et ton source /sw/bin/init.sh tu l'as placé ou ? Au début de ton .xinitrc ou juste avant de charger gnome ?


----------



## Sarga (15 Janvier 2005)

Bon je peux pas éditer donc je réponds :/

 Problème résolu en fait, ca m'apprendras à lire de travers, donc l'installation de gnome-bundle aura suffit pour faire marcher le tout (par contre ca installe un peu trop de truc à mon gout quand même :/ )


----------



## gagarts (23 Janvier 2005)

Heu... Salut à tous... Chuis un bleu... pour tout ce qui est des forums et autres...
Bref... Je sais pas si je vais pas être le moucheron qui tombe dans vot' soupe, alors excusez-moi d'abord si je me suis trompé de porte...

Donc, je tourne sous OS X 3.7 sur un iBook SE 466 avec 320 Mo de ram. J'ai lu quelque par qu'on pouvait faire tourner KDE (désolé si ce mot sonne comme une insulte à vos oreille) sous OSX par le biais de X11... existe-il une VRAIE procédure VALABLE pour y arriver ? Pa'ceque, avec ce que j'ai comme infos... J'y arrive pas !

Si vous pouvez m'aider, merci... je ne sais pas où chercher...


----------



## Thierry6 (23 Janvier 2005)

tu installes
mac OSX  
avec les sous ensemble bsd
X11
les developpers tools
avec X11 sdk 
tu installes Fink     http://fink.sourceforge.net/
tu mets source /sw/bin/init.sh dans ton .xinitrc
tu lances Finkcommander
tu lui demandes d'installer KDE (kdebase3)
tu vas boire un café (ou une bière selon l'heure)
et ça devrait marcher


----------

